# New Dude



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk 


Where in southern Ohio , R U near Cambridge Ohio ?


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

From one buckeye to another, Welcome to AT! Happy shooting :archer:


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

Glad to have ya here!!

Enjoy archery, Bring others along!!


----------



## Pickert (Dec 12, 2007)

Welcome to AT.:smile:


----------



## Roofy49 (Oct 14, 2008)

*Welcome*

to Archery Talk.


----------



## Bake1 (Dec 7, 2004)

*Welcome*

Welcome to AT.


----------



## SwampDog32 (Jan 3, 2008)

Welcome.


----------



## Springhill (Oct 30, 2007)

Welcome to AT Budman24, :darkbeer:


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------

